# Fractal Design AiO?



## compisucher (16. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich soll für jemanden einen PC zusammenbauen.
CPU wird ein 5800x sein.
Er hat sich u. a. herausgesucht:








						Fractal Design Define S2 Vision RGB ab € 318,98 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Fractal Design Define S2 Vision RGB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 3x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 2x 2.5" • Front I/O: 1x USB-C 3.1 (10Gb/s, … ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



und 








						Fractal Design Celsius+ S36 Prisma ab € 223,20 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Fractal Design Celsius+ S36 Prisma ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1150/11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Nun bin ich *KEIN* Experte für WaKü...
Mir ist jedoch die Tatsache aufgefallen, dass eben diese WaKü kaum in den Empfehlungen hier im Forum und anderswo auftaucht.
Meist wird Alphacool genannt.
Die gelesenen Testberichte über die FD AiO sagen mir lediglich:
Die Celsius AiO ist von den Leistungswerten ganz OK, aber nix besonderes, auch in Relation zum relativ hohen Preis.

Fragen:
Taugt die AiO von FD was aus euer Expertensicht?
Soll ich mit euerer Hilfe ein anderes/besseres Produkt empfehlen und wenn ja, welches?

Merci vorab!


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2021)

In der Regel sind alle AIOs in Ordnung, bei Alphacool kommt halt hinzu das der Radiator statt aus Alu, aus Kupfer besteht und so keine chemische Reaktion mit der Zeit besteht. Denn dadurch kodierter halt das Kupfer, wenn Alu mit im Kreislauf ist. Zwar ist in der Kühlflüssigkeit Korrosionsschutz enthalten, aber das lässt diesen Vorgang nur rauszögern und nicht ganz verhindern.

Es kommt noch dazu das mit der Zeit auch Wasser  verdunstet und die Alphacool AIO lässt sich hier sehr einfach und schnell nach befüllen. Auch sind die Schläuche geschraubt und können daher jederzeit ausgetauscht werden. Die Pumpe gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen und kann, falls sie mal defekt gehen sollte auch ausgetauscht werden.

Falls doch mal die Grafikkarte auf Wasserkühlung mit umgebaut werden soll, kann diese AIO so erweitert werden, sodass noch ein zusätzlicher Radiator + GPU-Kühler mit eingebunden werden können. In unserem Fall hatten wir auch eines der Anschlüsse abgeschraubt und ein Temperatursensor zwischen gebaut. Dann wurde noch ein Quadro von Aquacomputer dazu gekauft und die Lüfter konnten dann nach Wassertemperatur geregelt werden. Es war auch gut zu wissen wie hoch die Wassertemperatur unter Last hochgeht.

Die Alphacool AIO wird halt aus Teilen zusammengebaut, die aus dem Bereich der modularen Wasserkühlung kommen und ist in diesem Sinn, obwohl es sich um eine AIO handelt, eine kompakt vormontierte custom Wakü. Mit der neuen Ausführung, mit den RGB Lüfter ist auch eine neue Pumpe verbaut, die sogar mit voller Drehzahl sehr leise und nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist. Denn je nach Pumpe kann diese auch Geräusche verursachen.

Andere AIOs halten im Schnitt um die 6-7 Jahre, die Alphaccool kann dadurch das sie modular aufgebaut ist, bei guter Wartung lebenslang halten. Denn einer AIO sagt man eine Wartungsfrei hinterher, aber das kommt mit anderen AIOs meist nur durch Neukauf der nächsten AIO zustande. Denn es gibt keine Wasserkühlung die Wartungsfrei sind. Wenn andere defekt gehen werden sie halt entsorgt und neu gekauft.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. September 2021)

Preis-Leistungs- und Leistungssieger insgesamt ist aktuell die Freezer Serie von Arctic.


----------



## Schori (16. September 2021)

Ein guter Luftkühler läuft übrigens ewig, eine AiO hat zwangsläufig ein Ablaufdatum.
Wenn dein Freund Bling, Bling haben will geht das auch ohne Wakü.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2021)

@IICARUS :
Herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, weiss ich sehr zu schätzen!
Insofern gibt es hier Besprechungsbedarf mit dem Kumpel, für denen ich das alles zusammenbaue.
Wartungsfreundlichkeit ist immer ein sehr gutes Argument.

@Birdy84 :
Danke, wusste ich nicht. die Artic Freezer hatte ich nur bedingt auf dem Schirm.

@Schori:
Ich bin "Lüftkühler", schon immer gewesen und werde es auch bleiben.
Meinem Kumpel ging es dabei eher um die Motivation "alles aus einem Guss", so wie andere z. B. nur Corsair, MSI oder ASUS verbaut haben wollen.
Mir persönlich ist das völlig Schnuppe.
Da ich aber absolut keinen  Plan bzgl. der AiO hatte und Zweifel an der Qualität der FD AiO hatte, 
kam diese Frage eben auf.
Er würde  alles auf "Blau" stellen wollen, der Regenbogen ist auch nicht seine Welt.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. September 2021)

Schau doch mal hier vorbei (https://hardware-helden.de/). Die Jungs testen 'ne ganze Menge AiO und Zubehör etc.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

Danke @Caduzzz !
In der Tat ist auf der verlinkten Homepage ein sehr informativer Test zur angefragten AiO, der zudem positiv ausfällt.
Seite kannte ich noch nicht, ist generell eine schöne Testseite.


----------



## Downsampler (17. September 2021)

Ich empfehle dir eine AIO zu kaufen, die wenigstens einen Fillport hat. Ich hatte jetzt fast 12 Jahre eine Corsair H50 auf 3 verschiedenen CPUs und die musste ich nun stillegen, weil Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt. Die Geräte halten also durchaus lange. Nur das mit dem Auffüllen wird dann später ein Problem. Als Nachfolger habe ich die Eisbär 280 gekauft. Bin damit bisher 100% zufrieden.


----------

